# St. Lawrence bound



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Tomorrow, we depart for Ivy Lea, Ontario for a week+ long stay on the St. Lawrence. Should be a fun trip, as the wives have already planned a good bit of it, including a military tattoo at the historic fort (Fort William, I think) in Kingston, Ont.

We have never been up there before, but that is the great thing about camping, is that you can explore all kinds of new places.

Anyone who has been up that way and thinks we should see anything, feel free to comment, as I will check the board before leaving tomorrow.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

I have been through the area, you will love the St. Law. area. We are heading to Elgin Ontario on the Rideau Canal end of next week. Kingston is about 45 minutes away from where we will be. This will be my 30th year going. I am through this area about 5 times a year.

What travel route you heading there by?

Are you staying at the KOA or the marina campground??

We go NY 81 North, cross at Wellesley Island, then 401 West to Gananoque and head North to Clear Lake.

Last year my brother did the hover craft ride in Gananoque, this year we are considering the tour of Boldt Castle, There may be some immigration problems now though, I have heard that you can't go in the Castle. The tour starts in Canada but part of it crosses into the US. Need to make sure you always have ID or passport. Especially with all of the terror stuff.

Then there is the new Casino, if you're into that.

Plus a decent size RV dealer off of the 401, never been there.

Gananoque area attractions

The border crossing coming back into the US is stiffer now. Travel trailers are being searched a lot more now than in years past. They even have a special area set up to do so now. I guess people smuggle pharmeceuticals from Canada to the US. So plan on a longer wait coming home.

If you want to fish, you need a Canadian license, I bought the seasonal one for $61 Canadian, but there is a 1 day, and a 7 day license available also.

Sounds like lots of fun heading your way.

**** Take mosquito spray, they grow em good in Canada.*****

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Gananoque and Kingston are both beautiful areas. Very rich in cultural activities and scenery. Lots to do and see ...

Bottom line .. relax and enjoy your Canadian excursions!

I agree with the mosquito comment. We have had a rather cool and rainy spring/summer in Ontario ... mosquito's are plentiful.

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi all. Well, just got back about 3 hours ago, and I must say, it was a wonderful trip.

Kevin, I traveled the same route you do, and stayed at the KOA at Ivy Lea. A nice place with very friendly staff. If I had to find anything to complain about, it would be the wash rooms. They appeared to only be cleaned once a day, but hey, thats why I have a head in the Outback, and a full hookup site.

While we were there, we spent an afternoon in Kingston, and also the Boldt Castle tour. There was a requirement to carry two forms of ID, as after landing at Heart Island (where the castle is), passengers from the Canadian tour boats clear customs, but this is rather short in duration. We had to clear customs in Canada on the return trip also, in Rockport. It was merely a check of ID's both times. The Castle is incredible to see, if you haven't seen it yet. Also take the shuttle boat over to the Yacht House. This place is incredible.

I would recommend the Tour boat we took, but I have look and see if the brochure is still in the outback. They were in Ivy Lea, just past the River Rat/Peck's Marina's heading west on the 1000 Island parkway. They use a smaller boat, which enables them to go through some of the narrower channels, and you get to see some really nice houses, and other points of interest. They crew does a great job explaining what you are seeing, and on the return trip, any kids on board are invited to the pilot house to "take a turn at the wheel" and earn an honorary Captain's certificate.

We also spent one day on a rented pontoon boat, and did some exploring of our own, and caught the Evening Ceremonies at Fort Henry. What a great place that is.

Only time we actually got into Gananoque, was to hit Canadian Tire, the Independant grocery store, and my favorite place, "The Beer Store". You just gotta love a store named "The Beer Store"

On the way home, we stayed one night on Lake Ontario, in NY at the Association Island Camping resort, in Henderson Harbor. It was a fairly nice place, that I would stay at again, though it is not easy to get too, and don't plan on too many trips to the store once you get there, as I think the nearest store I saw, was the stop and rob at the gas station near the I-81 entrance ramp, about 15 miles from the camp.

We will head up that way again in the future, probably staying on the American side to see what there is to offer, but it won't be next year. I think next year's big trip will be to Lake George, NY. I haven't been up that was since I was a youngster.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a nice trip, glad you had a good time and are home safely!

We're headed up to Lake George for a couple of days in two weeks, we're staying at Lake George RV park, I'll keep you posted.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I forgot to mention, The NYS Thruway (I-90) goes right past the Camping World in Amsterdam, NY. I of course saw this on the way up, and planned a stop on the way down, just to get a few essentials and save on shipping. Well, when I shop on the computer, the wife isn't looking at all things that camping world sells. So my stop to pick up a new sewer hose (my 10 footer sprung a few pin hole leaks on the Canadian trip,---







) and a few little odds and ends ended up costing me $233. Glad a had my club card with me, otherwise that could have been really expensive.

Mike, have fun up in Lake George. A couple of the guys I work with are heading up the the same campground in August. One of them has stayed there before, and said it is a great place. We are already planning next years week long trip to be to the Lake George RV park.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Tim,

We are preparing to leave this Saturday (6am) for our trek North. Glad you found things to keep you occupied while there. I just love this area.

Next year we are also planning on heading to Lake George. My brother lives by the new Alpin Haus Camping World, he just stopped and bought stuff and he is not into camping that much.

Where did you get on for the Boldt tour? Something we want to do this year.

I can't wait to hit the beer store, been waiting for a few OV's since last year.

We also snowmoblie this area in the winter, it is amazing at how it looks different in the harsh cold, still beautiful.

Glad it was good for you, now it's my turn to enjoy it.









Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, I want to say it was "Parkway Boat Tours", but I'm not sure of the exact name. The marina is located on the 1000 Island Parkway, about 1/2 to 1 mile west of the KOA. When I get home from work, I will check and see if the brochure is still in the camper and get back to you. That Alpin Haus Camping world was very nice, and new. What a dealership. In all of our shopping for a camper last year, I never came across a dealership with an actual showroom. Looks like they had a huge inventory too!

I though of you when we were coming home the other day. I saw a sign for Mexico, NY, and you came to mind.

Have a good trip.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tim

I am glad you enjoyed your trip. Kingston and area are beautiful. I should have checked here sooner. I lived in Kingston for 4years and know the area very well.

The "Beer Store" also know as the "In/Out" Store









Thor


----------

